# Gui von 2 Clients Synchronisieren



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (4. Mai 2021)

Also ich hab meinen server wo 2 clients sich verbinden
eine Sitzung wird dann gestartet wo die 2 miteinander kommunizieren das ist aber auf Javafx basiert

wie kann man dann es schaffen dass bei den Beiden nodes Hin und her schicken kann dass der andere das dann auch sieht

was ist die Grundidee das zu bauen ohne einen kompletten schrott code zu fabrizieren gibts da richtlinien oder vorgefertigte Sachen die man sich anschauen kann


----------



## Hatsi09 (8. Mai 2021)

Grundsätzlich ja, schau dir mal das Observer Pattern an:
https://www.ionos.de/digitalguide/websites/web-entwicklung/was-ist-das-observer-pattern/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beobachter_(Entwurfsmuster)

Dies ist dafür da, um bei Datenänderung z.B. Anzeigen zu benachrichtigen, musst du wahrscheinlich modifzieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (8. Mai 2021)

Ja genau sowas brauchte ich ...wusste nicht wo ich überhaupt anfangen muss


----------

